# Expat Mortgages in Singapore



## Guest

Hello. Me again.
I want to know if it is possible for me as an Expat living in Singapore to get a mortgage to buy a holiday home in Europe / Spain. I have heard that Lloyds seem to be flexible with their lending criteria. 

In mu opinion for what it's worth it should not be as hard as it seems to find these type of mortgage services for Expats in Singapore. This community generally has much disposable income and would be an ideal customer to a bank for lenging.


----------

